# Fehlerüberprüfung beim Laden von Bilder



## saxos1983 (28. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute

Hab in eurem Forum gesucht aber habe keine entsprechende Lösung gefunden.

Habe zwei Probleme:

1. In eine *.txt Datei sind zwei Dateipfade von JPG oder GIF Bilder angespeichert.
Wenn die Dateipfade korrekt sind, werden die entsprechenden Bilder in mein Applet geladen.

Schön und gut. Aber wie kann ich eine Fehlerüberprüfung implementieren, wenn z.B. das Bild im vorgegebenen Dateipfad gar nicht existiert. Kann man da irgendeine Exception abfangen, damit ich den Benutzer über die fehlende Datei informieren kann? Existiert das Bild nicht, so lädt mein Applet einfach gar nichts in die Bildfläche (was ja auch logisch ist).

2. Wie kann mein Programm überprüfen ob es sich überhaupt um eine JPG oder GIF Bilddatei handelt? Habe eine Fehlerabfrage konstruiert, die sofort meckert falls der Benutzer versucht Dateien mit anderen Dateiendungen als *.jpeg, *.jpg oder *.gif zu öffnen.
Was ist aber, wenn die Bilddatei beschädigt ist? Kann man irgendwie überprüfen ob es sich um eine "korrekte" Bilddatei handelt?

Für eure Hilfe danke ich euch jetzt schon im Voraus.


----------



## Bleiglanz (29. Sep 2005)

zu 1

wenn die txt.Datei auf dem Server liegt, dann hat es doch gar keinen Sinn den Benutzer über irgendwas zu informieren - er kann mit der Info überhaupt nichts anfangen

zu 2

versteh ich nicht, ist das jetzt ein Applet oder was??

Frage: wie lädst du dein Bild? Toolkit - ImageIcon - ImageIO?


----------



## saxos1983 (29. Sep 2005)

Hallo Bleiglanz

Zu 1:
Also eigentlich wird das Applets lokal auf dem PC ausgeführt. Man könnte ja auch ne standalone Application machen aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht   
Es geht mir darum, dass der Benutzer informiert wird falls auf dem Bild-Dateipfad der im *.txt File abgespeichert ist gar kein Bild existiert. Z.B. "Die Datei c:\Eigene Bilder\bild.jpg wurde nicht gefunden. Evtl. wurde sie seit Ihrer letzten Sitzung vom Dateisystem gelöscht."

Zu 2:
Ja, ist ein Applet.
Ich lade mein Bild folgendermassen:

```
img = getImage(img_url);
```

Zeichnen tu ich mein Bild so:


```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {

               g.drawImage(img, X_BORDER + (imgArea_width/2) - (img_width/2), 
							Y_BORDER + (imgArea_height/2) - (img_height/2), 
							img_width, img_height, this);
}
```


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2007)

hallo saxos1983,

ich habe im moment das gleiche problem. hast du eine lösung gefunden und kannst mir kurz sagen wie du es gemacht hast?

danke.


----------

